# [WTB] 2009 Hobie Outbacks X2



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking for two Hobie Outbacks for my brother and I to spend some time fishing together this summer. Avoiding 2008's and older because of the uncertainty associated with them. Would prefer 2009s because I'm on a tight budget.

Scuffed and dirty preferred- can't afford the nicer ones.

Looking to spend $1500-$2000 for both. Price will depend on condition. Location is Asheville, NC but will travel for the right price.

-Mike


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

mbrajer said:


> Looking for two Hobie Outbacks for my brother and I to spend some time fishing together this summer. Avoiding 2008's and older because of the uncertainty associated with them. Would prefer 2009s because I'm on a tight budget.
> 
> Scuffed and dirty preferred- can't afford the nicer ones.
> 
> ...


A fella is selling one on this Forum a few threads down from yours. It is new, never mind I saw you wanted two for 2K.


----------

